# P1101 No mods



## mark0919 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a 2011 LT with 87K (out of warranty). There are no mods. I've been researching my issue and have read the TSB on the P1101 code that I can't get to go away. In the past I have replaced the valve cover (PCV issue) and the PCV isn't venting so that seems OK. I took a shot in the dark and replaced the MAF sensor but that isn't it. Indications would be a vacuum leak of some kind. My local shop took a look and couldn't find a leak any where and said the exhaust was fine. The TSB (NHTSA# 10053929) recommends checking the PCV pipe. On my Torque Pro app I have three throttle measurements, absolute throttle and throttle are around 13% but the relative throttle is .4%.at warm idle. I pull the pipe from the intake manifold and cover the hole and the relative throttle pops up (fluctuates) and I get rough running. Should I be replacing the PCV pipe or be looking for something else? Good air cleaner and I can't find any leaky hoses or fittings. Maybe clean the throttle body too? The car actually runs fine but it's time for emissions testing and reg renewal and I need to make this go away. 

Mark


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Check the O rings on the oil cap and dipstick.


----------



## mark0919 (Jan 23, 2014)

That might make sense as I do note some seepage of oil from the cap. I was thinking the case was over pressurized.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That PCV tube with the checkvalve should keep the crankcase from getting much pressure.


----------



## mark0919 (Jan 23, 2014)

That's why I was thinking the PCV hose may need replacement.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

See if you can blow though it - from manifold to turbo. It should flow in that direction and block flow in the other.


----------



## mark0919 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks like the tube is it. Flows both ways with a very, very slight restriction going back to the manifold.


----------



## Junkycruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Did you replace the hose and everything go back to normal?


----------



## mark0919 (Jan 23, 2014)

I thought it did but now with it warm under load the idle fluctuates around 150 rpm or so. No CEL light, the code cleared and I ran it through emissions testing with no issues. Can't find a leak anywhere. If anyone has any idea's it would be helpful. I see Junkycruze you have the same problem. Runs fine otherwise.


----------



## lisa49 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a 2011 cruze and after getting an oil change my car low oil pressure light going off while coming to a stop. When I take off the beeping stops. Is this maybe a sensor?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

lisa49 said:


> I have a 2011 cruze and after getting an oil change my car low oil pressure light going off while coming to a stop. When I take off the beeping stops. Is this maybe a sensor?


I'd check the oil level immediately. And read the owner's manual, because the markings may not mean what you think they mean.

Odds are you were underfilled.


----------

